# Connect Macbook  to Samsung LN32A450



## kevindorson (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi,
After going around many forum post, i got confused.
I have a macbook(White 2008 model 2.4Ghz) with a mini DVI Connection. Recently i bought a 

Samsung LN32A450 Flat-panel TV with 720p(32" Tv with 728*1366 i think). I want to connect to 

that using the best possible sound and video clarity. can anyone give me the right  way to do it.. 
I'm all way confused with Mini-DVI- to S-Video or VGA  or HDMI
I beleive the Tv has Hdmi,S-Video, Component, VGA(the pc monitor port i think), and Composite.

Please help me out.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 23, 2009)

Out of all the ports you listed, only HDMI carries both audio and video.  The rest only carry video.

I think your best bet (read: easiest and suitably decent video) would be to connect via the VGA port, then use a minijack-to-RCA for the audio.  So that's two connections from your computer to the TV: miniDVI-to-VGA adaptor (available from Apple) connecting to the TV with a VGA cable, then minijack-to-RCA coming from the headphone port on the MacBook to the RCA audio inputs on the TV.

If you're looking to use the TV as an external monitor, I think you may be disappointed -- TVs are typically much lower resolution than monitors, and it's basically going to be like using a 15" or 17" monitor, but scaled up to the size of your TV.  That means that you really don't get anymore "screen real estate" -- everything is just bigger (bigger icons, etc.).


----------



## kevindorson (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the promp reply. I was wondering if we loose the clarity then if we use the VGA as in a 13"macbook, clarity is damn good but if the content is just blown out to 32", then wont it be blur kind of. My primary aim would be to watch Movies stored in macbook.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 27, 2009)

No, VGA would be a suitable way to connect your MacBook to the TV.  While it doesn't carry the fidelity and quality that a digital connection (HDMI, DVI, etc.) would, it's still quite suitable.  In fact, you'd probably have a hard time telling if the MacBook was hooked up via VGA or DVI/HDMI for the most part.

You'll get the same resolution with VGA that you would connecting another way.


----------



## johnmail76 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Samsung LN32A450 HDTV* is easy to set up, the remote and menu software are well designed, it has better picture quality than other 32&#8243; HDTV ($800-900 price range) and you can get a good picture with a few minor adjustments. But there are several weak points about this product such as the sound is a bit weak and the stand is a little unstable. But you can solve this problem by send the output to external speakers and put the HDTV in the cabinet, so it wont move around.


----------

